# Halo - GSD...sort of!



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

My boyfriends dog Halo. Another rescue centre doggy. She was very matted when we got her so she had a bath (which she hated!) and has recently been clipped and spayed. 
We were told she was full GSD but no one seems to think so, her ears are very floppy but we're not sure if that is because she was never given toys or if she has some collie/mix in her.


























Chasing Toby!










Walking at the farm.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks very much like a ColliexGSD. Why would toys have anything to do with whether or not her ears stand up? lol 

Whatever mix she is, she's a stunner, and looks like she's landed on her feet with you and your boyfriend!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful, some GSDs ears never stand up fully so it is possible she's full GSDs, whatever she is she's gorgeous & has such a cool name


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Argent said:


> She looks very much like a ColliexGSD. Why would toys have anything to do with whether or not her ears stand up? lol
> 
> Whatever mix she is, she's a stunner, and looks like she's landed on her feet with you and your boyfriend!


The muscles in their jaw connect up to their ears and chewing help strengthen them and stand up better...or so I have been lead to believe! Although I can be rather gullible! lmao!!

Yeah luckily my other half's parents have an 80 acre farm so walks are often epic!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

she looks like a full GSD to me and from the pictures she looks like a sable. 
Is her undercoat a different colour to the outer hairs?

Some GSD's ears don't stand up erect at all. My GSD's ears didnt stand up erect until she was 11 months old.

It is also possible that the cartilage in her ears have been damaged in some way.... there fore resulting in them being floppy.

Also some pet line GSD's faces can look very collie like...

What age is she? she looks quite young.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is absolutley gorgeous!!!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

She looks GSD for me too. The face and the overall look.

But she's a cutie pie, very sweet 

She got a GSD puppy ear. May be it's something to do with the toys as you said


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

GSDlover4ever said:


> she looks like a full GSD to me and from the pictures she looks like a sable.
> Is her undercoat a different colour to the outer hairs?
> 
> Some GSD's ears don't stand up erect at all. My GSD's ears didnt stand up erect until she was 11 months old.
> ...


She is 15 months old now. She was 11 months when we got her, she didn't even know how to chase a ball!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

FionaS said:


> She is 15 months old now. She was 11 months when we got her, she didn't even know how to chase a ball!


Roxy (GSD) didn't know how to play when she first came to live with us (she's just over 2 yrs & had 4 previous owners  ). She also didn't know about chasing ballls, playing tug, etc

What a difference now though! She is so playful, she has so many toys & loves them all. Toby (my other dog) loves his tennis balls & quacking toy duck but Roxy playes with EVERYTHING now, it's brillaint so see her so happy with all her things


----------

